# More bad news for vapers



## SmokeyJoe (4/4/19)

Its getting ridiculous. 

https://amp.thisisinsider.com/does-vaping-causes-seizures-fda-investigation-2019-4

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (4/4/19)

Joh! This is serious! 3.5 siezures per year amongst milions of vapers! This is surely a worthy reason to launch a multi milion dollar investigation! 

C’mon guys, its called doing a @Silver !

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (4/4/19)

Just to be clear a Silver is not a seizure 

A Silver is the name people attributed on this forum to getting a nic overdose.
The symptoms are that you start sweating, you feel nauseous and you need to lie down 

More info on a Silver here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (4/4/19)

Silver said:


> Just to be clear a Silver is not a seizure
> 
> A Silver is the name people attributed on this forum to getting a nic overdose.
> The symptoms are that you start sweating, you feel nauseous and you need to lie down
> ...


Sorry @Silver, did not intend to stir.. but it is my only talent so i can not help it! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (4/4/19)

"On Wednesday, the FDA announced in a statement that the agency has received 35 reports of people having seizures following e-cigarette use between 2010 and early 2019"

Hope they keep in mind the vast majority of vapers are previous smokers and can still carry some of the dangers for some time. I would say that number is pretty low and should be seen as a benefit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (4/4/19)

Some of these people are known with history of seizures? What does an epileptic do? He has to have seizures!!!
We will soon see articles trying to relate road accidents, strokes, diabetes, increasing divorce rates etc. to “vaping.”
This growing industry is threatening a multi billion well established one and in the country where lobbies make the law, you can’t expect less...
Ghandi said they ignore then, they laugh at you then, they fight you then, you win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (4/4/19)

"The liquid used in e-cigarettes contains a form of nicotine that is more highly concentrated than the kind smokers inhaled."

I don't know, but my Bullsh*tometer is flashing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (4/4/19)

Adephi said:


> "The liquid used in e-cigarettes contains a form of nicotine that is more highly concentrated than the kind smokers inhaled."
> 
> I don't know, but my Bullsh*tometer is flashing.


Mine blew a fuse and im not going to bother replacing it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (4/4/19)

I've had 2 strokes since Nevember last year at the age of 31 and acourding to my doctors (Yes doctorS, there is like 6 now, all experts) Vaping CBD saved my life on the last stroke on 28 Feb. All my doctors agree that there is no way my health has been effected by vaping and I still vape to this day.

Articles like the ones found all over saying that it causes (Insert BS decease here) are just propaganda to stop a bleeding Tobacco industry

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Elmien (4/4/19)

A few people who vaped get seizures, the cause is unknown, and a huge investigation is launched and the news is spread far and wide. Yet studies that show positive effects on millions are ignored. I smell a rat...

https://nicotinepolicy.net/blogs/gu...study-on-asthma-and-vaping-long-term-benefits
https://reason.com/archives/2017/02/15/study-confirms-health-advantages-of-vapi
https://vaping360.com/vaping-high-blood-pressure/

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/19)

My reaction be like this 




I had seizures for two years, mostly simple partial ones. My Dr helped me find the cause - stress and lack of sleep, he supports my vaping and he smokes, I'm going to try convert him to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rincewind (5/4/19)

https://www.vox.com/2019/4/3/18292791/vaping-side-effects-seizures

Paragraph 4: 
The FDA says it’s too early to know for sure if the seizures were caused by the e-cigarettes since there was no clear pattern among the cases. While some involved first-time users and just a few puffs, others were experienced users. A few of the cases were people with a history of seizure diagnosis, and marijuana and amphetamine use.


Its fear mongering, plain and simple...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/4/19)

I had a seizure when I saw the price of the Skyfall rda

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GSM500 (5/4/19)

I think this gives a little more info on this report.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (5/4/19)

Reading that article, I truly don't understand it. Why go on about how it's causing seizures and at the end of the article go and completely invalidate your entire arguement. Is it solely for clickbait? Most people will read the title ignore the article and assume it as fact, which is annoying and bad for the industry. I suppose drama sells... We all clicked the link, assisted in boosting their rankings, which is ultimately what they want right?
More Ad revenue.This dude knew he was writing bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Elmien (6/4/19)

Here is a very interesting article that explains what is happening with the vaping industry: https://www.insidesources.com/the-moral-panic-of-the-nicotine-folk-devils/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/4/19)

Elmien said:


> Here is a very interesting article that explains what is happening with the vaping industry: https://www.insidesources.com/the-moral-panic-of-the-nicotine-folk-devils/


Very interesting read @Elmien 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

